# Thailand FDA products online checking



## srbijadotokija (Oct 5, 2011)

First go to Thai FDA web at:

FDA Thailand  (REAL)

Go to: DRUGS 

Drug Control Division  (REAL)

Go to:
Procedure of Generic Drugs Registration

:: ¡Í§¤??º¤??Á???? :: THAI DRUG CONTROL DIVISION ::  (REAL)

Go to:
Thai Edition:

:: ????¹??¡???? :: BUREAU OF DRUG CONTROL::    (REAL)

Go to:
บริการสืบค้นจากฐาน
ข้อมูลทะเบียนตำรับยา 
(green link on left side)


http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/consumer/drug/dcenter.asp  (REAL!!!)

(this is link where you can check AP products or any other
Thai FDA)


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 5, 2011)

Sometimes link is slow, but you can check if certain product is approved by 
THAI FDA. Products like Ananbol, Danabol, decabolic, cypiobolic, ... 9
Asia Pharma products are approved there so far.
Asia Pharma has importer there that is called Advanced Health Care LTD


Unfortunately no low cost HGH is available there yet.

Thailand FDA is government agency and has nothing to do with US FDA or any other drug agency in other countries.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 5, 2011)

so WP has some FDA LEGIT gear? 

I do not mean to sound rude etc etc, but I know alot of countries have diff standards compared to western places etc, is the FDA in all places kept to the same standards?

Again Im not being rude I am just curious and would liek to know to enhance my knowledge.

All the best.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 5, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> First go to Thai FDA web at:
> 
> FDA Thailand  (REAL)
> 
> ...



the link on the bottom doesn't work.  I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to show here.  I'm not bashing, just a legitimate question about what proof we have that wp is gmp.  I'm a skeptic naturally and demand proof before being convinced of something.  I have no way of knowing if the gear is gmp or not.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes I saw that but top link shows AP company as good


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 5, 2011)

*[SIZE=+1]Asian Pharmaceutical Ltd. Part.	*
*	Scope :	* 	"NON-STERILE PRODUCTS (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES, LIQUID DOSAGE FORMS)  NON-STERILE PENICILLIN PRODUCTS  (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES)"			 *	"This certificate does not include Non-sterile products (Semi-solid dosage forms) *This site does not produce Cephalosporin products, Beta-lactam products, Sex hormones and Anti-cancer products.*"	* 
*	Valid from :	*	22 December 2009	*	Valid Until :	*	21 December 2011	
*	Address :	*	199 Moo 5, Tiwanon Road, Muang, Pathumtani 12000	Tel No.	(662) 9637623-4	Fax No.	(662) 9637624



????
[/SIZE]


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

Not sure ?


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 5, 2011)

This shit is getting old. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## GMO (Oct 5, 2011)

Thailand FDA?  Are you serious?  Have you ever been there?

That holds about as much water as the Mexican FDA as far as I'm concerned.  I'd like to see how rigorous their classification standards really are.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol am out


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 5, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Nice





Chino0823 said:


> Yes I saw that but top link shows AP company as good





Chino0823 said:


> Not sure ?





Chino0823 said:


> Lol am out




*Why do you act like you understand what is going on? LMAO you have no clue.

*


GMO said:


> Thailand FDA?  Are you serious?  Have you ever been there?
> 
> That holds about as much water as the Mexican FDA as far as I'm  concerned.  I'd like to see how rigorous their classification standards  really are.




*I have been, and it is one nasty country!*


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

Am not acting how am I acting?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 5, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Am not acting how am I acting?




Sorry your right your not "acting" that is just the output of your brain power.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok no problem


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 5, 2011)

last site with 2 in www is fake for the record


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

It doesn't even work... and even if it did, it'd be fake probably.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

The last one?


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah chino, last link with www2._________


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

I never knew humm


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 5, 2011)

Imo anything from thailand, whether it's fda or not, it's not any better than a good ugl with a good rep. And paying insane prices for thailand fda is just crazy imo. Even my thai friend tells me not to buy anything from there, lol.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 5, 2011)

its no diff than buying from mexico, you take a chance


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 5, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Asian Pharmaceutical Ltd. Part.    *
> *    Scope :    *     "NON-STERILE PRODUCTS (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES, LIQUID DOSAGE FORMS)  NON-STERILE PENICILLIN PRODUCTS  (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES)"             *    "This certificate does not include Non-sterile products (Semi-solid dosage forms) *This site does not produce Cephalosporin products, Beta-lactam products, Sex hormones and Anti-cancer products.*"    *
> *    Valid from :    *    22 December 2009    *    Valid Until :    *    21 December 2011
> *    Address :    *    199 Moo 5, Tiwanon Road, Muang, Pathumtani 12000    Tel No.    (662) 9637623-4    Fax No.    (662) 9637624
> ...




That is different company, I told you importer is called Advansed Health care something, on last link you can check actual products, like DECABOLIC.
Today link is not working, try tomorrow.


----------

